# 60 Inch Foldable Octagonal Softbox



## hombredelmar (Mar 30, 2016)

Hello everyone,

I ordered a moonlight with Bowens mount and looking to buy 60 inch foldable octagonal (octabox) . It gets even more complex after this. Now, I know that Paul Buff makes the octabox I am looking for except his mount would not fit my moonlight and I am thinking to modify Buff’s octa by replacing the mount with this adapter Bowens S-type Adapter for Bowens and Wafer Softboxes RD-6210 B&H

You might ask a valid question. Why wouldn’t I buy Bowens mount octa to begin with? Even though I never owned products from Buff however I heard that he sells a very qualitative stuff not to mention the customer service that, of course secondary in my case.

Finally my question:

1.  Pros and cons of Buff modification

2.  What would be the alternatives to Buff’s 60 inch foldable octabox taking in consideration quality of the product?





Thank you in advance for your help !!!


----------



## EIngerson (Mar 30, 2016)

Get an octabox that folds open and closed. The "piece-together" boxes are a pain in the backside. Unless you're going to leave it set up.


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 30, 2016)

EIngerson said:


> Get an octabox that folds open and closed. The "piece-together" boxes are a pain in the backside. Unless you're going to leave it set up.



Thank you Erik, that is what i am planning to get, foldable octa


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2016)

There are lots of the 'umbrella' design, which only use the universal shaft mount and don't require a speedring.


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 30, 2016)

tirediron said:


> There are lots of the 'umbrella' design, which only use the universal shaft mount and don't require a speedring.




To tell you the truth I never thought about this one.  The question is what would be the difference in the light spill and quality of light????


----------



## tirediron (Mar 30, 2016)

hombredelmar said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> > There are lots of the 'umbrella' design, which only use the universal shaft mount and don't require a speedring.
> ...


 There's very little spill with this design regardless (especially if it has a 'feathering' edge), and as far as quality of light, these are essentially double-diffused since the light is reflected off the back and thence through the diffusion fabric.  I've seen really nice light with even cheap MIC versions.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2016)

Buff wants to sell you a $69.95 softbox mounting accessory, in addition to the $199.95 softbox itself....

Paul C. Buff - Foldable Softbox Stand Mount Adapter

My personal opinion is that the Buff lights use a rinky-dink mount....nothing like Speedotron's rock-solid, incredibly heavy-duty mount, nothing AT ALL like a Bowens mount with three lugs....but then, Buff got to the mount market decades late, and all the solid designs were already patented...

I dunno....the Buff 60 inch box weighs in at five full pounds...I honestly think I would look on e-Bay and Amazon for a Made in China octabox for far less, and one with an actual Bowens, 3-lug speedring...


----------



## hombredelmar (Mar 30, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Buff wants to sell you a $69.95 softbox mounting accessory, in addition to the $199.95 softbox itself....
> 
> Paul C. Buff - Foldable Softbox Stand Mount Adapter
> 
> ...





First of all thank you for letting me know that there is an additional mount adapter for the octabox, I guess I did not research well enough. What you said makes perfect sense. There is no point spending close to three hundred to modify it afterwards. My original assumption was that Buff’s octa is superb in quality of material he uses and therefore it would distribute the light better. I guess NOT.

Thank you for your information, you are ALWAYS helpful !!!!!


----------



## Derrel (Mar 30, 2016)

Look at this Fotodiox page, to see "how" the current modern octaboxes can be made. Not all of them have these features.
Fotodiox EZ-Pro 36" Octagon Softbox w/ Speedring for Bowens & Compatible Lights

I think the octaboxes where the flash comes in from the bottom, through a zippered slit, are ones to stay away from; they require being mounted on a boom arm, OR an articulated arm attached to the light stand, in order to be positioned at  many commonly-needed angles. There are name-brand and also generic, MIC softboxes and octaboxes that use this type of slit-and-zipper mounting, with the flash head totally, 100% inside the box--which can be inconvenient when adjusting power.

Also from Fotodiox, consider a 60-inch, 16-rib umbrella and optional cover:

Fotodiox 60" Black & Silver Reflective Parabolic Umbrella w/ White Diffusion


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 15, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Look at this Fotodiox page, to see "how" the current modern octaboxes can be made. Not all of them have these features.
> Fotodiox EZ-Pro 36" Octagon Softbox w/ Speedring for Bowens & Compatible Lights
> 
> I think the octaboxes where the flash comes in from the bottom, through a zippered slit, are ones to stay away from; they require being mounted on a boom arm, OR an articulated arm attached to the light stand, in order to be positioned at  many commonly-needed angles. There are name-brand and also generic, MIC softboxes and octaboxes that use this type of slit-and-zipper mounting, with the flash head totally, 100% inside the box--which can be inconvenient when adjusting power.
> ...




Good Morning Darrel,

I am still in search of this perfect light diffuser and thank you for the link to the Fotodiox 60”- $80.00 Fotodiox 60" Black & Silver Reflective Parabolic Umbrella w/ White Diffusion

I also found on ebay Phototek Softlighter II umbrella 60” -$115.00 Photek Softlighter II Umbrella (60") SL-6000 B&H Photo

Not sure which one would be better in quality and the design?



If you don’t mind I would like to share my thoughts resulting in one more question.

As I have mentioned initially about Buff’s 60 inch foldable octa and that I was planning to buy it and modify for a bowens mount……as I am researching for similar products and in particular 60” inch foldable double diffusion octa I found that his octa is unique. There is no one out there who sells the same type of octa with the same specs which I found to be weird. 


With this being said my next question is: Taking in consideration that Buff’s octa is a double diffusion (contains two layers of white fabric) with its super depth compare to Fotodix and Phototek Soflighter 60” that are not that deep and with only one layer of diffusion.

How different in softness quality would there be between Buff and either Fotodiox and Phtotek ?

I would rather spend money, reasonably, once and get the best quality and not to think that I have saved money and by doing so lost on quality.



Thank you Darrel once again and I hope I would not make you tired from shewing on the same type of question all over again!


----------



## hombredelmar (Apr 19, 2016)

Derrel said:


> Look at this Fotodiox page, to see "how" the current modern octaboxes can be made. Not all of them have these features.
> Fotodiox EZ-Pro 36" Octagon Softbox w/ Speedring for Bowens & Compatible Lights
> 
> I think the octaboxes where the flash comes in from the bottom, through a zippered slit, are ones to stay away from; they require being mounted on a boom arm, OR an articulated arm attached to the light stand, in order to be positioned at  many commonly-needed angles. There are name-brand and also generic, MIC softboxes and octaboxes that use this type of slit-and-zipper mounting, with the flash head totally, 100% inside the box--which can be inconvenient when adjusting power.
> ...





Good Morning Derrel,

I am still in search of this perfect light diffuser and thank you for the link to the Fotodiox 60”- $80.00 Fotodiox 60" Black & Silver Reflective Parabolic Umbrella w/ White Diffusion

I also found on ebay Phototek Softlighter II umbrella 60” -$115.00 Photek Softlighter II Umbrella (60") SL-6000 B&H Photo

Not sure which one would be better in quality and the design?



If you don’t mind I would like to share my thoughts resulting in one more question.

As I have mentioned initially about Buff’s 60 inch foldable octa and that I was planning to buy it and modify for a bowens mount……as I am researching for similar products and in particular 60” inch foldable double diffusion octa I found that his octa is unique. There is no one out there who sells the same type of octa with the same specs which I found to be weird. 


With this being said my next question is: Taking in consideration that Buff’s octa is a double diffusion (contains two layers of white fabric) with its super depth compare to Fotodix and Phototek Soflighter 60” that are not that deep and with only one layer of diffusion.

How different in softness quality would there be between Buff and either Fotodiox and Phtotek ?

I would rather spend money, reasonably, once and get the best quality and not to think that I have saved money and by doing so lost on quality.



Thank you Darrel once again and I hope I would not make you tired from shewing on the same type of question all over again!


----------



## Derrel (Apr 19, 2016)

Paul C. Buff 60-inch foldable octabox. $199.95. Has recessed lip, and can be fitted with optional grid for additional lighter control/fall-off adjustment. It states, "*for use with Paul C. Buff units only*". 

Reviewing the product manual at https://www.paulcbuff.com/manuals/foldablesoftboxes.pdf, it appears to me that indeed, a Buff-only type of speedring is built in directly

Yes, there is an optional internal baffle, to get double-diffusion….BUT…keep in mind that this operates with the flash at the rear, aiming forward toward the subject, as a regular softbox does; the Photek Softlighter, and the Lastolite Umbrella Box also offer double diffusion, because they aim the flash tune into the bowl of the umbrella, and the light is scrambled by the umbrella, and only then does that light go through the large front diffusing panel.

I don't think there's much advantage to a $200 Buff octabox over a greater surface area, rectangular or square softbox, which will also have an internal baffle. There's nothing especially magical about "octagonal" light.

You want octagonal catchlights? Mask off a larger, square softbox's front.

Softboxes that use **fiberglass** rods set up EASILY….cheap Made in China boxes that use skinny, steel rods are much harder to set up. I have both. Higher-grade boxes like Chimera set up MUCH more-easily than cheap MIC ones--different type of construction.

The Photek Softlighter II is a light Annie Liebovitz uses on $100,000 shoots.Photek Softlighter II

This is not an 8-sided device, but has 10 sides. As the copy says, "Unique construction consisting of ten panels instead of the usual eight gives more reflective surface, more perfect circle of light - more flattering catch lights in the subject's eyes."

Unlike the straight-ahead "octabox", the Softlighter, "With removal of its black cover and a reversal of direction, the Softlighter II becomes a "softbox" -- a shoot-through diffuser, providing light that can be used either as a main light source or as a flattering fill."

Deep, big octaboxes are a PITA in low-ceilinged places.

My favorites are the umbrella-type umbrella boxes, like Softlighter, Lastolite Umbrella Box, or made in China cheapies.


----------

